# Ez or EZ G?



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

ezg is quite a bit more comfy on your feet


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

performance wise yes, both boats would have there benefits. shorter boat will carve better but loses speed at the same time.


----------



## tress33 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have the WS EZ and its all good with the feet, I believe it's 6'4 in length so it's long but I dont have any complaints about comfort.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

EZG is way better. I've paddled both a fair amount both playboating and river running up to V-. Downriver they're similar, but playboating the ezg is far superior. Not much of a downside to going with the EGZ.


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

*I love my EZG*

I bought a EZG new this year after a demo, and could not have picked a better boat. I can't speak about an EZ, accept that I got in one four years ago when I was at a much different level, and was very uncomfortable. My EZG however, has seen 60 days on the water this year, and I had a lot of fun on runs like filter plant and Boulder creek through town early in the year, to running Gore late this year! It will play pretty hard, run big water, and I can stay in it all day long without having to get out. I started the season at 220lbs., ended it at 175, and it boated like a champion through the entire range (I am about 5-7). If I am to be a single boat owner, this is definately my boat of choice. If I win the lottery, I'll get a creek boat and play boat in the spring AND keep my EZG (here's to dreaming!!!).
Good luck with your search!
Tim


----------

